# Anyone experience swelling in face?



## SoLiveYourLife

I think it is water retention-not sure-is this a hyper thing or something?? Will it go away if I get on antithyroid meds? (I am still doing testing but 2 blood tests so far are hyper) Thanks


----------



## lavender

I didn't notice any face swelling myself. My initial thought was if it was your chin area, it could possibly be enlarged thyroid. Then I thought of eye disease and wondered if this was orbital swelling. The mayo clinic's website mentions a puffy face as a symptom of hypothyroid. Seems possible that it's related.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Could be. But there are a ton of reasons for edema that are not thyroid-related. Try restricting salt from your diet and see if the puffiness goes down.


----------



## desrtbloom

I have had edema in my face, hands, legs, ankles, and feet since all my thyroid issues started. People would tell me my face looked so much fuller and less wrinkles. LOL I was swelled up all over, still am and I am on diuretics. Face swelling is quite common with thyroid issues.


----------



## AndiB

I also had edema in my face, feet, legs, hands, etc....I look like I lost 20 lbs after I had RAI. My doctor told me people with hyper/hypo thyroid you can get edema and she feels I definently had it. Now...I just need to find a way to keep my hair in my scalp  I am overwhelmed with the hair lose I am experiencing. Ever since RAI? But I am told it is not from RAI, it is from the hormones changing after having RAI?


----------

